
Fitbit paid just $23M to get its hands on Pebble - Kopion
https://www.axios.com/fitbit-paid-just-23-million-to-get-its-hands-on-pebble-2278920086.html
======
SpikeDad
They overpaid. What tech is Pebble pushing that Fitbit didn't implement
already?

If they were willing waste 23M they should have just given coupons to all the
Pebble owners to upgrade to Fitbit.

